# Anyone know any crow breeders?



## random_nasha (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm looking to purchase a pet crow, and am experienced in bird keeping. Does anyone know where I can buy one, or any breeders in England? 

Thanks

xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Google is your best friend:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Google is your best friend:whistling2:


 i will have to second her above : victory:


----------



## random_nasha (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies 

Well, Google is not very good to me, i have found nothing, i dont know if its what i am searching, but nothing relevant has appeared :/

any one fancy helping me out? 

xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

random_nasha said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Well, Google is not very good to me, i have found nothing, i dont know if its what i am searching, but nothing relevant has appeared :/
> 
> ...


 
they are really hard to come by being they need a certian licence aint a clue what 

but person off top of head i can think of thats kept them is gwinni she has an account on here she may be able to help


----------



## random_nasha (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks, ill have a look for her 

xxx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there was someone else but i cant think for the life in me who it was

im sorry


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

I wasnt even aware it was legal to keep crow's


----------



## ozzie (Mar 3, 2009)

dont think this site as been updated for a while, but gives some useful tips on what to think about also ideas on where to get a crow/raven from i.e.

"bird rehabilitation societys. Wildlife sanctuaries, raptor shelters, and many aviaries will take in injured and orphaned birds"
Where can I get a pet Crow or Raven?


also might be worth having a chat with these people
Keeping corvids [Archive] - International Falconry Forum (IFF)


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you sure you need a license to keep corvids? I was under the impression that you didn't.


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Are you sure you need a license to keep corvids? I was under the impression that you didn't.


me too 
ive always fancied a raven meself.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ever thought about rescuing ?

Heronsfield centre in the Midlands usually has crows, and magpies looking for homes, they're tamed wild bird though that cannot be released due to injuries preventing them flying etc...

Just a thought, they tame up very well considering...


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

This is quite an interesting thread pet magpie - The Hunting Life

But these people have never kept them as pets, they were always allowed to leave at will, and all of them did once fully grown.


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

there is a guy who hands around my work with a pet crow, he rescued it as a injured baby and it sits on his shoulder as he walks the dogs. Its ace because it can now fly and he dosnt keep it tethered, it hops from him to the trees then back to him, it has the oppertunity to leave it wants to but it stays with him. kinda cool really!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Are you sure you need a license to keep corvids? I was under the impression that you didn't.


AFAIAA, Corvids currently don't need a license due to their conservation status. 
Loads of Falconers keep Corvids, due to them imprinting so quickly and effortlessly they're rarely released back into the wild if they're found as abandoned chicks so a lot of wildlife centres are happy to give you a chick providing you can prove yourself capable etc. Be warned though, they eat quite a lot and become VERY attached to the raiser, if you put them outside they'll go off for the day then fly back to your home to roost at night. : victory:


----------

